# More Garden Porn



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our little garlic patch is getting close to harvest time (first pic). What say you, our helpful friend north of the border?

Second pic is cantaloupe going nuts. Only small fruits about the size of a quarter so far.

Third pic: onions doing well.

Fourth pic: jalapeno peppers, 2 varieties, one of which I started from seed indoors in April.

Fifth pic: pumpkins. Other hills with super duty pumpkins doing well, too, but not shown. Almost time for self-pollination technique with the flowers. Look for female flower - ones with a tiny pumpkin below the bloom. Find the male flowers that don't have little pumpkins, peel back the petals, and poke the stamen from a few males into the female flower and tie it closed. Done deal.

Lots of other stuff but no pictures. Watermelon plants going wild.

No solar-powered electric fence this year. We planted stuff the deer and rabbits won't mess with. Stuff they will destroy, like lettuce, is in a cage out there

Mother Nature has shown her good side this summer. Don't trust her, though.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those Cantaloupe are headed everywhere--- onions look good.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good glen what's this self pollination stuff all you need is a honey bee hive back there and the girls would do it for you and give you honey to make some good stuff with


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks really good Glen, your garlic looks a little green yet, the bottom 4 leaves should have died off, the scapes look like it should be soon, we haven't started yet, maybe this weekend, the tips of the cloves should have shrunk away from the stalk, I'll try and post a pic. when I get a chance.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Rick.

Pokey, Gonna give self-pollination a try. We have a multitude of them attracted to the clover plot, so they'll take care of things in the garden area. Lots of blooms for them. I was picking some catnip the other day and the bees were still on the blooms when I was piling it up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are a few pic's.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The bottom pic. is what your looking for.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Are those scapes? When does the writing appear?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Are those scapes? When does the writing appear?


 Scapes are long gone, each clove ( like top pic.) grows those and longer which joins a leaf, as they get closer to harvest and maturity they shrink closer to the clove ( bottom pic.). writing appear!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK. Can be seen without digging them up. I'm going to take a look now. Looks like "Phil" has his name on the German red.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Rick--- you should write a book on gardening.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know where the German Red come into this? I picked my first German Red tonight, the Phil is Philippine Garlic. I don't know how you can see the examples without digging an example, you have to peel the outer skins off in order to get down to the cloves. My German Red was huge compared to the rest so far. Last year one weighed 10 ozs..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At least I got the "red" part right. I pulled a few plants but haven't yet peeled back the skin. We'll see a little later.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> At least I got the "red" part right. I pulled a few plants but haven't yet peeled back the skin. We'll see a little later.


 Ha !! You only have a few plants, picking them closer to being prime extends their shelf life is the important part - saving a few for seed and eating the rest you'll wish that you had more in the ground.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks a lot like yours, once the outer layers of skin are peeled back.

We are saving 1/3 of the plants for seed and eventually, we'll have plenty.

Thanks for all the assistance!

Also, included is one of the female pumpkin flowers pollinated and tied off. Yep, that's the pumpkin-to-be behind the flower.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great glen


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking very nice Glen, who is the unlucky person who has to sit with the bulb of garlic on their head while someone is practicing with the bow. I spent 12 hrs. today out in the sun digging and cleaning garlic.


----------

